# compass drifter 410



## whisky (Aug 2, 2008)

new bed system any sugestions


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

But you are in Morocco - no wonder you're on your own. 8O :lol: :lol: 

An hour ago you posted in the Ferry Tickets forum!!! :roll: 

Please try to post in the correct forum, and it would be appreciated if you would not start a new thread each time you want to repeat your invitation.

Just post again in the same thread if you are desperate for a natter!    

Thanks

Zebedee


----------

